# Homemade Protein Shakes



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Looking for some ideas. I just had a tub of quark blended in water. Chucked in some stevia, choc coco powder and vanilla extract. Wasn't too bad. Still had a bit of the twang from the quark though. 
Anyone else got any?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It's so cheap at my protein I don't see the point trying to do home made 

3kg for around £14 is a steal


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

Whatever floats ur boat bud lol but shakes are a topper you maximise your diet to contain as much protine as possible then ( buy ) protein powder and mix with water or milk lol store bought has a lot more benefits than home made due to the fact it contains a lot of vitamins and minerals 
Though I did know a guy who used to blend tuna and orange juice :doublesho yes you read that right lol thought it made him bench more 
Never did tell him I took some of the weight well spotting for him :lol::lol:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Home brewed protein made my missus put a lot of weight on...........


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> It's so cheap at my protein I don't see the point trying to do home made
> 
> 3kg for around £14 is a steal


Yeah but thats only really to compliment a good diet. Where are the carbs and good fats for example?
Homemade protein shake is basically a liquid meal and more beneficial.



zim117 said:


> Whatever floats ur boat bud lol but shakes are a topper you maximise your diet to contain as much protine as possible then ( buy ) protein powder and mix with water or milk lol store bought has a lot more benefits than home made due to the fact it contains a lot of vitamins and minerals
> Though I did know a guy who used to blend tuna and orange juice :doublesho yes you read that right lol thought it made him bench more
> Never did tell him I took some of the weight well spotting for him :lol::lol:


Not sure what you mean? Im using real food to make the shakes so what are you talking about when mentioning a lack of vits and mins? Jump onto muscletalk and there are plenty doing it on there.
There is nearly 30g of protein in a tub of quark. Down the hatch in a minute. Not much fat in it either and virtually no carbs. Great slow release protein before bed

I wouldnt just reply on protein powder and water if you intend to get bigger


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

Sorry bud didn't explain it right when taking protons powder as a supliment it contains a hell of a lot u don't get in natural foods but saying that whole foods also have more benefits than blended foods something to do with bio cell degregation and brake down ( over my head lol) that's why most people balance the two to benefit from both I personally would not dismiss the the money dynamix and usn spend on there products to create a balanced formula 
Not to mention added bonuses of added creatine ect lol 


I'm not trying to persuade u into an alteria action I'm just trying to give you a different prospective to look at it from


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> It's so cheap at my protein I don't see the point trying to do home made
> 
> 3kg for around £14 is a steal


Could you post a link to this offer?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Rainbow said:


> Could you post a link to this offer?


I carnt find anything on this also.

Some of the my protein flavours are dirt. Kimo do you train or lift?

With these sort of companies my protein , protein works , bulk powders you need like 4 scoops which is junk. I pay £28 for 1kg for my protein. (Please see my journal starting Monday


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Have a look on ukhot deals. There's always offers coming up but once you place an order you get codes sent to you most days that also work on top of the big sales 

I box mate, gives me plenty of energy as I use it as a meal replacement as I don't have time for food cos I go straight from work


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I get there promotions and also a member on UK-Muscle (members sponsored and site sponsored by my protein) and never seen 3kg for £13 but will have a nose. I carnt see any 3kg pure whey so must be another whey you are referring to and ok.

I'm only after unflavoured or chocolate anyway for recipes I'll be attempting.

Also If I boxed I'd be using a protein like I'm using currently which includes bcaa/zinc. Check out PhD nutrition ******* ISO 7.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I get there promotions and also a member on UK-Muscle (members sponsored and site sponsored by my protein) and never seen 3kg for £13 but will have a nose. I carnt see any 3kg pure whey so must be another whey you are referring to and ok.
> 
> I'm only after unflavoured or chocolate anyway for recipes I'll be attempting.
> 
> Also If I boxed I'd be using a protein like I'm using currently which includes bcaa/zinc. Check out PhD nutrition ******* ISO 7.


Chocolate flavour actually reduces the amount of protein thats in there you know?

Trying to think of which one I got at that price. Diet vanilla maybe. Just takes a bit of looking and compromising on flavours

I have bcaa aswell


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah I know that but it's only for recipes (pancakes, cookies, muffins, flapjacks) not to drink - I'm sticking to PhD ******* Strawberry delight for that.

I'm also taking extra zinc, aswell as creatine and glutamine, test & a pre workout


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

My mates all take that creatine

Seems nasty with what comes out their ass :lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Man fat ..


----------

